# Sturm Orks - Wehrmacht Theme Army



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey,
We are starting big project - Wehrmacht Theme Ork Army. We are still waiting for boxes, parts and bits so this is just kinda bragging post 
We want to mix orkish and Wehrmacht themes together and base it on powerfull roster.
At this moment it looks like this:
> Warboss on warbike
> Bigmek
> Snikrot with 5-10 commandos
> 6 nobz on warbikes
> 5-10 nobs in mega armor
> 20 orks/ slugga choppa
> 30 orks/ shoota
> 2x battlewagon
> 1-2x dakkajet

Everything is still in the works so please let me know your ideas so we can perfect it 
Hope to show you progress soon. You can find more on our blog --> [CLICK]










PS. If you don't want to miss anything please follow us on Facebook and our BLOG.


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

I should get the first package of minis tommorow morning so will post some serious pics. Meanwhile I found a Wunderwaffe photo you might enjoy


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

-=][=- Inquisitorial sanctioned -=][=- Clearance required-=][=-


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

-=][=- Inquisitorial sanctioned -=][=- Clearance required-=][=-


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

It's going too bee cool!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

As long as the N word is not mentioned again and the army is displaying Iron Cross only I reckon we could let this slide.

Seeing as the N word was bought into it though I reckon it'll last less than a week before it crashes in a ball of flames unfortunately. 

Shame I was looking forward to seeing where the minis and paintwork led.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> As long as the N word is not mentioned again and the army is displaying Iron Cross only I reckon we could let this slide.
> 
> Seeing as the N word was bought into it though I reckon it'll last less than a week before it crashes in a ball of flames unfortunately.
> 
> Shame I was looking forward to seeing where the minis and paintwork led.


I'll bow down to your knowledge on this one and edit my posts appropriately.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

If this looks a fraction as cool as your Necrons did I will be drooling.

The AT-AT picture is hilarious, it would be great to see an Orkified version of that somewhere on a table top! Though I guess you'd need one of them big beasts...Squiggoths?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Is that a Pz VK3601P in the top pic? Sorry, just recognise the tank. :laugh:

Has awesome potential, so good luck!


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

> If this looks a fraction as cool as your Necrons did I will be drooling.
> 
> The AT-AT picture is hilarious, it would be great to see an Orkified version of that somewhere on a table top! Though I guess you'd need one of them big beasts...Squiggoths?


I was doing the Necrons by myself and now I have a team member on board so i hope its gonna be even better. And you are right its not a Stompa! It looks like a mechanised Squiggoth 



> Is that a Pz VK3601P in the top pic? Sorry, just recognise the tank.


No Sir! Its just a good old Tiger Tank


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Well I think that if Ork did give a shit and red the old history of man, the 30-40th germany would pretty much amuse them. After all, one country against the rest of the world is the kind of odds that would qualify for "a good fight".


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I must admit I'm incredibly keen to see where this army goes, which is unusual for me as I dislike Orks in general. 
So if we can keep all the comments centred around the aesthetic of the army rather than anything else that would be great.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Sounds good. Will you be actually using ww2 scale german tanks, like tiger, tiger 2, jagdtiger etc

And theres no such thing as vk3601p, theres vk3601h and vk3001p.


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

We finally got the first package. Battlewagons and Dakkajet! We also want to make a small diorama using German Street Box.










And I thought that Stormraven had a lot of parts... 










Gluing time!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

@yanlou - that's probably what I meant. Damn identification codes - why can't you just give them all awesome names like the King Tiger?!

Also, I have no idea what on earth you're planning to do with all that kit, but await the result expectantly.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

will there be some afrika korps style orks thrown into the mix?


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Also, I have no idea what on earth you're planning to do with all that kit, but await the result expectantly.


Hope to show you some progress soon. We are converting tigers atm. Want to make them abandoned IG vehicles that were taken and remade by orks.




> will there be some afrika korps style orks thrown into the mix?


We didnt think about it tbh. But is sounds even better as a whole seperate army, with proper camo, desert pigments etc. For now we will focus on theme Europe 1944-45.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> @yanlou - that's probably what I meant. Damn identification codes - why can't you just give them all awesome names like the King Tiger?!
> 
> Also, I have no idea what on earth you're planning to do with all that kit, but await the result expectantly.


lol, if you want to get technical with the tigers prototype ident was VK4501H.

anyway, seeing what you can do with a such a nice tank will be nice to see, are you going for the usual plastering of plastic card and shards of armour or something more unique?


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

After the whole sunday of gluing, cutting and heavy partying we managed to get some early beta WIPs for you  We are a bit amazed how much work is ahead of us with those Battlewagons. Still its a lot of fun for us!




























Please let us know what do you think!

PS. If you don't want to miss anything please follow us on facebook ---> [CLICK]


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

i like this idea. it is to early to really give any good comments as it is pretty much a stock tank at the moment but I am looking forward to seeing where it goes.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to say the barrell on the gun looks far to sensible and long for an ork weapon. I personally would love to see it shorter and fatter, but I dont know how true to scale you want to be.


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

humakt said:


> I have to say the barrell on the gun looks far to sensible and long for an ork weapon. I personally would love to see it shorter and fatter, but I dont know how true to scale you want to be.


We want to make them abandoned IG vehicles that were taken and remade by orks. We are gonna change the barrel but still dont know how  Camo on original Tiger parts will be Europe 1944-45 theme and all orkish parts gonna be red/metal.


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

We have an idea to make smtg similar to T26E1 front turret armour.










And that's how it looks like atm.










PS. If you don't want to miss anything please follow us on facebook ---> [CLICK]


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

Work on Tigers is comin to an end. We still need finishing touches here and there but thanks to Kromlech those Wagons start to look really cool.



















So as you can see above, we already got the package from Kromlech. Lots of work ahead of us 










Bania

PS. If you don't want to miss anything please follow us on facebook ---> [CLICK]


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

I really like it, looking forward to see more!


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

We are swamped with cleaning and gluing atm so I have no real progress to show you atm  We are still waitin for some bits to start Dakkajet conversion. Oh and we started to work on small diorama and we didnt really expect it would be so hard. Hope to show you smtg new soon.
Meanwhile have you seen Da Plan?


----------



## Minion-Studio (Apr 10, 2012)

Finally first layer of paint  Now it should go a lot faster. At least with Battlewagons


----------



## Bania (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello Orks fans! A lot of things have changed since I've posted here almost a year ago. Minion Studio is now a part of a Den of Imagination. It took us months to settle. We have a new studio, new painters and we are more than ever ready to rock! One of my favorite projects was on hold for too long. I and we are getting back to it. As a token of appreciation for the very patient and awesome Kromlech team I've prepared a product review. You will know what we are dealing with. Hopefully soon you will get the updates on the army itself.

Youtube: http://goo.gl/Q9Typq
Blog: http://goo.gl/hXs3mp

Take a peak on awesome models from the Kromlech team, we have a challenge to make ours even better:

































Always do whatever's next.
Michael

There is only one way to keep up with our projects - subscribe to our @Youtube.


----------

